# General > The Literature Network >  A suggestion

## subterranean

I noticed that the number of our members are increasing (has passed 3000 members at the moment), yet we only have one Mod, whom (unfortunetly) doesn't has too much time to check out and "supervise" our forum. 

So I want to suggest that our forum has new mod. The new Mods, either choosen by Admin himself (like in the case of Logos) or choosen by us, forum members (which i prefer to do), would become a great help to maintain our forum in the right track  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: , not that at the moment it already loose track..well, you know what i mean  :Wink: . 
Having new mods, i think, also will accomodate some suggestions, like Fool's and mine (like sending notification before deleting a post, etc).

I think that's all what i want to say  :Smile: 
Cheers,
Sub

----------


## Logos

Oh believe me, I'm here checking things out everyday, sometimes multiple times, there was only the one topic recently that I closed that got out of hand that I missed a few posts and given that it still seems a few around here have issues with the way that I `supervise' things. 





> I noticed that the number of our members are increasing (has passed 3000 members at the moment), yet we only have one Mod, whom (unfortunetly) doesn't has too much time to check out and "supervise" our forum. 
> 
> So I want to suggest that our forum has new mod. The new Mods, either choosen by Admin himself (like in the case of Logos) or choosen by us, forum members (which i prefer to do), would become a great help to maintain our forum in the right track  , not that at the moment it already loose track..well, you know what i mean . 
> Having new mods, i think, also will accomodate some suggestions, like Fool's and mine (like sending notification before deleting a post, etc).
> 
> I think that's all what i want to say 
> Cheers,
> Sub

----------


## subterranean

well mister, it's just a suggestion  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

And I'm not even daring to guess who the new mods should be  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

amuse would make a good mod  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

She would, agreed... just doubt Ash has the time to dedicate herself to that  :Smile: ... real life is a bugger  :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

I think more mods means more controversy here. We are all responsible, intelligent people. We know the rules of the forum and can manage to control ourselves without being reminded how to behave all the time. -Ideally!  :Biggrin: 

Sub> I think your suggestion contradicts your earlier sentiments about forum control (ie, msg deleting, forum closures). If they do not have any active 'policing' duties, what is the point of having mods?

----------


## Jay

More mods can fight among themselves to decide what is permitable and what not  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

That is true  :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

I know  :Wink:  *grins*

----------


## Scheherazade

*grins back*

Sub wont be happy that we have HiJaCkEd her thread!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

We're not THAT off topic... yet  :Angel:

----------


## Scheherazade

What are you gonna have for dinner?

PS: We are officially off the topic now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

hehehe

Re the dinner... your guess is as good as mine  :Wink: . You?

----------


## Scheherazade

I was hoping to get some inspiration from you... Maybe meatballs in sauce and rice...

----------


## Jay

Have any guests over tonight?

----------


## Scheherazade

Nope.........................

----------


## Jay

Oh yes, you just don't know about it yet  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Haha!  :Biggrin: 
Psychic??  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Very  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

maybe we could hold a little election and vote a mod or two in, I would nominate sub.

----------


## Scheherazade

Whats the point of having more mods?

----------


## Stanislaw

Than perhaps more things would be caught, the mods coud work together, ie one incharge of section, ie one for gen chat one for books, etc. Also it would allow more people to fell powerfull, and would allow many forumers to feel represented.

----------


## Scheherazade

This is not supposed to be a democracy... It is just a forum we frequent to exchange ideas... And when we become members, we agree to the rules of the forum. And we can manage on our own, most of the time, without being reminded or someone looking over our shoulders...

As for representation, the Admin is very good at asking for our opinions in regard to new developments on the forum. 

I think we are simply making too much fuss about this whole thing...

----------


## Stanislaw

I suppose, we aren't really that large of forum right now, so things should be cool.

----------


## den

First there's complaints about moderation around here, and now sub you want _more_ Mods? That's confusing.

As far as I understand it, Admin is the only person here who makes any changes to anything, Logos simply makes sure the rules are followed, and I agee with Scheherazade we seem to manage just fine around here so far the way things are. 





> This is not supposed to be a democracy... It is just a forum we frequent to exchange ideas... And when we become members, we agree to the rules of the forum. And we can manage on our own, most of the time, without being reminded or someone looking over our shoulders...
> 
> As for representation, the Admin is very good at asking our opinions in regard to new developments on the forum. 
> 
> I think we are simply making too much fuss about this whole thing...

----------


## den

[hijack]
Oh yeah  :Wink:  

the best `dinner' ideas are that someone _else_ is making it!!!  :Tongue:  
[/hijack]

----------


## Jay

Are you having guests over tonight, Den?  :Wink:  Time zones in my favour, can manage Scher and be in time for a dinner at yours  :Wink: 
 :Angel:

----------


## ajoe

Multiple mods are a bad idea. Believe me, I've been to a forum where the mods (about 10 of them) have fights among themselves. It went to the point where one mod started reading another mod's pm's. (What a drama!  :Biggrin: )

----------


## subterranean

> Sub> I think your suggestion contradicts your earlier sentiments about forum control (ie, msg deleting, forum closures). If they do not have any active 'policing' duties, what is the point of having mods?



I just want that when people got his/her post deleted, they would be notified. * That's what most important* . Also when a forum is closed, the thread starter is notified. Like i posted before in other thread, i want poster has the chance to * update*  his/her own post, and this may happen if the poster is notified first.
I asked Admin about this and he said that that kind of mechanism would take lot of time and (i assume) no resource to do that. And Logos also mentioned that he sometimes has no time to check out every post. And further Logos, once notified Kik about his deleted post, becoz * Kik was/is one of our long time respectfull member, and Logos MAY not not did that if Kik was just a NEWBIE* . 

You see my point?

Jay, Scheherazade, and Den thank you for hijacking this thread. You all may think this is ridiculous, up to you. But I would appriciate if you don't.

Cheers

----------


## Jay

Trying to figure if you're being serious or not about the hijacking... can't really imagine you being thankful for that. I'm sorry.  :Blush:

----------


## subterranean

I was being serious. and that thankful thing was supposed to be an ironic one, just forgot the rolleyes
 :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Thought so... so now sorry for that, was trying to losen the tension building up (originally, when someone else goes along with your posts you usually respond)... or at least I thought it was there, if you wanted it that way I'm sorry for ruining your thread. Genuinely. (sp??)

----------


## subterranean

what is sp?

No worries, i was just thought that you guys were being so unsensitive  :Wink: 

*hugs*

----------


## Jay

sp means that I'm not too sure if I *sp*elt the word correctly  :Smile: 
Well, in a sense... we were... well, I know I was, reason stated above ^
*hugs you back* me a huggy person  :Smile:

----------


## Stanislaw

HiJaCkEd (back to the topic thought...how sad is that  :Wink:  )

I think there are some things that could be implimented, I suppose though it just takes alot of work and time... maybe admin could outsource some of the updation of such protocols.

----------


## crisaor

I agree with Scherezade. This is not a democracy, and it's not supposed to be one either. Admin is the one whoe keeps this site smooth and running, and in a very comfortable setting for the forum members IMO. If there should be any changes, it should depend on him, albeit all the suggestions we can make. There are hardly 30 regular posters here at anytime, so the 3000 forum members is a misonomer. Logos does what moderators usually do. He carries out his task in a way I don't find upsetting. I've suggested a lot of things in the past and practically none of them were implemented, but I still don't see a reason to promote multiple threads about ideas that have already been proposed and analysed. The current state of things may not be perfect, but I'm sure it's fitting.

----------


## subterranean

Thank ya all..for the pros and the cons as well.

Now, we all know that Ajoe was complaining about the so many hijacking actions in our forum. Well i'm thingking, perhaps we can make an agreement between us, that we would try..i mean really really try ( :Wink:  ) to act like an "intelecetual" and to stay on topic in the literature and specific topics section. I mean some people do use this forum as one of sources of study. And i think we should keep it that way. Therfore when some members are starting to ramble in these sections, we can say to them "hey please stay on topic". 
And you all crazy hijackers can ramble as you like in the general chat section.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Yeah that sounds smart.

----------


## subterranean

I'll take those words as support to my suggestion  :Smile:

----------


## Tabac

> What are you gonna have for dinner?
> 
> PS: We are officially off the topic now.


Joyce may have used it, but the source was:

Mark 8:36 "For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?" Written a long time before James Joyce was around.

----------


## Stanislaw

> I'll take those words as support to my suggestion


I'll support you, even though I was one of the founding fathers of hijacking, I will hang my gun on the wall, I too have grown tired of all these hijackings. I pledge me vote to SubT's campaign.

----------


## Logos

Again, I'm going to close this thread as it has gone waay off topic, feel free to continue in General Chat. Please try to keep this forum for site questions, concerns, feedback etc. only.

----------


## Admin

Sorry for not responding to this sooner.

If a mod were needed the decision would be for two people to make, myself and logos, there is no way a mod would ever be chosen by user votes. This is not a popularity contest. A moderator has to be level headed, fair, and trustworthy.

3000 members is misleading, the number of active ones is far below that. 

I don't read this forum as often as I should considering its mine (especially this time of year), but logos does and so I would expect if logos ever felt the need for more mods then he would come forward and tell me. Then we'd sit down and go other the likely candidates.

Now I am looking for someone willing to moderate the book forum. It isn't a position of as much power as logos has, you'd only be able to stick, unstick, close, open threads in the book club subforum. But I would like someone to manage that and lead the discussion.

----------

